# Wisconsin rye & bluegrass soil results



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

pH 7.2
Phosphorus 44ppm
Potassium 39ppm
Organic Matter 4.4%
calcium 1507ppm
Magnesium 310ppm
Boron .4ppm
Manganese 3ppm
Zinc 3.1ppm
Sulfur 3.7ppm

i read somewhere that if i raise the sulfur it'll help both my slightly high pH and high calcium levels.

I used starter fertilizer twice last season when i overseeded, that's probably why my phosphorus is high. plan to use a x-0-x fertilizer until next year and test soil again.

What do you guys think i should do?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Can you post the actual soil test to understand what methods they used.

The sulfur in the reports is in the form the plants needs and has nothing to do with soil pH.


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

g-man said:


> Can you post the actual soil test to understand what methods they used.
> 
> The sulfur in the reports is in the form the plants needs and has nothing to do with soil pH.


can I upload a pdf to the forum, or do I have to post images of each page?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The forum only supports pointing to an image link. No content outside text is actually uploaded (images take a lot of space).

You can use the any image hosting website and windows Snipping Tool.


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think this is the M3 test method. Your P at 44ppm is not really high. 100ppm is high and 21ppm is the lowest. If you mulch mow, I think you can avoid fertilizer with P, otherwise you should do some P to maintain your levels. I would suggest a target of 60ppm for your pH.

Your pH is ok. Some iron might not be as available. Try to use AMS for nitrogen since it works better at that pH plus it has sulfur that you do need.

Your K is deficient. This is going to take some time to correct. SOP will be my choice since it also has sulfur that you also need.

Sulfur is also deficient. AMS, SOP will help the most. Another option is via gypsum (their papers actually suggested it too).


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

I think @g-man means "Your K is deficient" instead of your P is deficient."


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Oops. Yes K.


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

What is AMS and SOP, is that in your soul remediation guidelines?

i found sulfate of potash-SOP, but don't know what AMS is.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes, the soil remediation guide has the AMS/SOP/MAP/DAP/TSP and most of the 3 letter fert sources.


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

g-man said:


> Yes, the soil remediation guide has the AMS/SOP/MAP/DAP/TSP and most of the 3 letter fert sources.


AMS isn't listed, but under Sulfer it says Ammonium Sulfate, so I figured it out, but you may want to add AMS somewhere.

thanks so much for the help, that guide is great.


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

g-man said:


> I think this is the M3 test method. Your P at 44ppm is not really high. 100ppm is high and 21ppm is the lowest. If you mulch mow, I think you can avoid fertilizer with P, otherwise you should do some P to maintain your levels. I would suggest a target of 60ppm for your pH.
> 
> Your pH is ok. Some iron might not be as available. Try to use AMS for nitrogen since it works better at that pH plus it has sulfur that you do need.
> 
> ...


I've heard that lawns like somewhere around 4lbs of nitrogen per 1000sf, but how much potassium should I be adding if my K is deficient?


----------

